# Prince Andrew sued by accuser (Epstein scandal)



## ohioboy (Aug 9, 2021)

The 2 Count complaint alleges 1. Battery, and 2. Intentional infliction of emotional distress.

https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Prince-Phillip-******-assault-lawsuit.pdf


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

This has been ongoing for several years.. well her accusations against him about historic ****** abuse.  Unless he faces charges and found guilty at a trial for that, which up until now there's been no attempt at arrest or even any solid proof that he was guilty of underage ( altho' I do believe she was over 16 at the time)  ****** abuse .. ..I doubt she'll ever stand a chance of any compensation whether financially or otherwise.
I feel extremely  for her if she felt she was abused,  ( but also I wonder why she never just walked out of the door, and left ,  she wasn't being being  held a prisoner or being beaten, she was allowing herself to be used as a prositute ) but sadly the person whom she needs to really go after is dead if she felt she had no control over her own body .. Epstein, the Male Brothel owner  who provided these teenage  girls as prostitutes to the so called Elite is beyond her reach now.... and currently his Madam Maxwell is awaiting trial


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

His arrogance of privilege is astounding and I hope she takes him to the cleaners.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> His arrogance of privilege is astounding and I hope she takes him to the cleaners.


Yes I agree with you, but I don't believe it will ever be allowed to happen, given his position within the RF...


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2021)

She was a 17 year old girl and scared to do anything.  As she said who would believe her against him!  Yeah he will get away with it because of the RF.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The 2 Count complaint alleges 1. Battery, and 2. Intentional infliction of emotional distress.
> 
> https://www.courthousenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Prince-Phillip-******-assault-lawsuit.pdf


Good luck  to her trying to get him served.  And even if she should get a default judgment (which I don't think you can do if you don't serve him), the chances of ever collecting a penny are, IMHO, slim and none.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 10, 2021)

Naughty nights with Randy Andy.

https://airmail.news/issues/2019-12-7/naughty-nights-with-randy-andy


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2021)

He is not a favourite Royal generally and certainly not in
my eyes.

This unfortunate woman who was 17 at the time, which is
underage in America, yet she is pursuing a case in there
for incidents that happened here in the UK where the age
of consent is 16 years since around 1960s, except in Northern
Ireland, where it didn't change till about 2013 I think.

So as she agreed to fly to the UK, she must have known what
was going to happen, yet still came.

I would like to see her succeed and be compensated for the
wrongs that she experienced, but as hollydolly says she won't
be happy with the outcome.

Mike.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 10, 2021)

Epstein may have been the organizer of underage prostitutes; but if Andrew partook in the abuse of these women, I see no reason why he shouldn't be held accountable.\
I am amazed by the adulation of some for "Royals". To me, they appear  human.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 10, 2021)

Come on...you're telling me that at 17 years old she didn't know right from wrong? She was flattered and enamored to be with a Royal. She saw dollar signs and probably fantasized about being his mistress. She's not so innocent as she would like everyone to think. HOWEVER....Edward is a lying coward, IMO. Nothing will happen to him because of who he is. Justice never comes to those who can afford to pay their way out of situations. We have a good example of that here in the US. All I can say about justice is.....we all will die some day and meet our Maker and stand before Him and we will be judged. Their lies and money won't get them out of it then.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Come on...you're telling me that at 17 years old she didn't know right from wrong? She was flattered and enamored to be with a Royal. She saw dollar signs and probably fantasized about being his mistress. She's not so innocent as she would like everyone to think. HOWEVER..*..Edward is a lying coward,* IMO. Nothing will happen to him because of who he is. Justice never comes to those who can afford to pay their way out of situations. We have a good example of that here in the US. All I can say about justice is.....we all will die some day and meet our Maker and stand before Him and we will be judged. Their lies and money won't get them out of it then.


*Andrew!!* Edward is an innocent man as far as we know...


----------



## Colleen (Aug 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Andrew!!* Edward is an innocent man as far as we know...


Sorry...ANDREW is a lying coward...... Fixed it...thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Epstein may have been the organizer of underage prostitutes; but if Andrew partook in the abuse of these women, I see no reason why he shouldn't be held accountable.\
> I am amazed by the adulation of some for "Royals". To me, they appear  human.


Of course they're human, they're adored by some, because they're seen as our leaders probably.. just as trump was adored by some in the USA or Obama....   not everyone by any stretch of the imagination are Monarchists, altho' I think most enjoy the pomp and ceremony when it gets rolled out.. but to give our Queen her due, for being the decent hard working - probably the most hard working Monarch in history.. I would think that her friendliness and fairness  with other heads of state around the world.. have prevented many a potential war since she became  Queen in 1952...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2021)

I know from personal experience how terrifying it can be to feel helpless in the “hands“ of the rich and powerful. 16/17 year olds have immature minds, easily manipulated. It is speculative to suggest she was a willing participant or that she was cash hungry. Please, let us not perpetuate the stereotype of blaming the victim for their own abuse.


----------



## Chet (Aug 10, 2021)

I think Epstein was murdered and made to look like suicide so that he could not make a plea deal and name others.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Good luck  to her trying to get him served.  And even if she should get a default judgment (which I don't think you can do if you don't serve him), the chances of ever collecting a penny are, IMHO, slim and none.


I did a little checking, it seems he must be served "personally" not through some Statutory or Consular agent, that's a rough one, you could not pay me enough to be that Process server. The lawsuit is a legal tactical one to force his hand due to World publicity and the Queen's wrath.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Here is some info on Foriegn service and the Hague Convention, etc.

https://www.dcd.uscourts.gov/sites/dcd/files/AttyForeignMlg2018wAttach.pdf


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 10, 2021)

_..................The three options open to Andrew were to settle the case before it comes to court, defend himself against the allegations or try to avoid service of the lawsuit against him by lieu of being in a foreign country.

If the suit is successfully physically served on him but he declines to cooperate with the court or present a defence, he runs the risk of a judgement being entered against him in absentia.

Unless he is prepared to defend himself in face in court, the lawsuit may effectively prevent Andrew from visiting the US where he was formerly a regular visitor. Richard Spafford, a partner at Reed Smith, said: “[If he travelled to the US] it would then be more difficult for him to argue that he is not subject to the jurisdiction of the [New York] court.”

Because it is a civil case, involving an unspecified claim for damages, and does not involve criminal charges, there is no prospect of the prince being extradited...............

Source:  The Guardian_


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 10, 2021)

Mike said:


> This unfortunate woman who was 17 at the time, which is
> underage in America, yet she is pursuing a case in there
> for incidents that happened here in the UK where the age
> of consent is 16 years since around 1960s



Age of consent is 16 in many states in the US.   I think she was 17 when she claims she had sex with Andrew in Florida where the age of consent is 18.

I agree with @Colleen that this young woman knew what she was doing and did it willingly. Sure, Maxwell recruited her because she came from a broken family, but she had a choice. She lived with a sex trafficker for six months when she was 13 so it's not like she didn't know the game--that period of her life is the true tragedy.  At the time she met Maxwell she was 16 and back with her father.  She was never a captive and left when she met a guy she fell in love with; she stated she got from Epstein the comment "Have a nice life" when she left.  Any one of her family members (who now express concern) could've asked authorities at any time to investigate why she was flying all over the world for extended periods of time with adults.

Some--not saying Roberts due to her experience at 13, but who knows--young women like the power their newly developed bodies give them over men and the opportunity for easy money.  A group of girls when I was in college in the 80s who were the daughters of good families (one a favorite professor) shared an apartment where they took in ****** clients.  They started renting an apartment for weekends secretly while in high school, then rented another apartment openly in college where they continued to 'work'.  They knew exactly what they were doing and liked it before they were busted.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Come on...you're telling me that at 17 years old she didn't know right from wrong?


Right from wrong is legally different from age of consent. Prince Andrew was well over any romeo/juliet age difference. She was, under the law, incapable of giving consent, even with a YES.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 11, 2021)

The expression "Worms crawling out of the woodwork" comes to mind.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> His arrogance of privilege is astounding and I hope she takes him to the cleaners.


Assuming he is guilty I agree.  And I have no reason to believe he is not.

The royal family are just people, other than being famously wealthy and privileged pretty much average so far as I can see.  Problem is that most average people have restraints in life these folks lack.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I did a little checking, it seems he must be served "personally" not through some Statutory or Consular agent, that's a rough one, you could not pay me enough to be that Process server. The lawsuit is a legal tactical one to force his hand due to World publicity and the Queen's wrath.



Yeah, and I bet he can dodge service until kingdom come.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I feel extremely  for her if she felt she was abused,  ( but also I wonder why she never just walked out of the door, and left ,  she wasn't being being  held a prisoner or being beaten, she was allowing herself to be used as a prositute )


I think she was groomed.  So that probably messed with her head.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2021)

Considering how effective ******/emotional manipulation techniques can be on adults, including FEAR, I think it speculative to suggest this teenager felt she had the  capability to escape the clutches of these people, add the wealth and influence factor….


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2021)

For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all.  Girls began swarming over him when he reached his teens and were just crestfallen when he married Fergie.  If and I think it's a big if, he had anything at all to do with this girl, he had to be under the impression that she was older.  Further, she went to London quite willingly, not forcibly at all and had a checkered history already.  Something very fishy about all this.  Especially 20 yrs. after the fact.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 13, 2021)

Andrew is older now, no longer attractive. His swarming says long gone. As for the girl’s behaviour, I think it is difficult to understand what went on in that girl’s mind. It is very common, also, for decades to pass before victims of abuse find the courage to come forward, particularly when accusing people of wealth and privilege.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all.  Girls began swarming over him when he reached his teens and were just crestfallen when he married Fergie.  If and I think it's a big if, he had anything at all to do with this girl, he had to be under the impression that she was older.  Further, she went to London quite willingly, not forcibly at all and had a checkered history already.  Something very fishy about all this.  Especially 20 yrs. after the fact.


Have you seen the photo of a sauve Andrew with his arm tightly wrapped around the victim? He claimed it is doctored. Fat chance since his friend, Ghislane Maxwell (Balliol College alumna), is also in the photo. When she goes on trial in NYC in November, I would bet the prosecutor is going to ask her about that photo.


----------



## Remy (Aug 13, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> I know from personal experience how terrifying it can be to feel helpless in the “hands“ of the rich and powerful. 16/17 year olds have immature minds, easily manipulated. It is speculative to suggest she was a willing participant or that she was cash hungry. Please, let us not perpetuate the stereotype of blaming the victim for their own abuse.


I believe that it's widely considered that the brain is not fully developed by that age. Probably not even by 18 but that is usually the age someone is considered an adult. So I agree, it's young and someone can be very easily manipulated and not even realize it.


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2021)

Why did his wife divorce him when their children
were very young?

There was great speculation at the time.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Mike said:


> Why did his wife divorce him when their children
> were very young?
> 
> There was great speculation at the time.
> ...


I know a secret about Prince Andrew.. ( which could have been what ended his marriage)... however  annoyingly for you all I can't reveal the secret for fear of being sued...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Have you seen the photo of a sauve Andrew with his arm tightly wrapped around the victim? He claimed it is doctored. Fat chance since his friend, Ghislane Maxwell (Balliol College alumna), is also in the photo. When she goes on trial in NYC in November, I would bet the prosecutor is going to ask her about that photo.


I believe it will be Numero Uno Exhibit....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all.  Girls began swarming over him when he reached his teens and were just crestfallen when he married Fergie.  If and I think it's a big if, he had anything at all to do with this girl, he had to be under the impression that she was older.  Further, she went to London quite willingly, not forcibly at all and had a checkered history already.  Something very fishy about all this.  Especially 20 yrs. after the fact.


I'm not condoning, or supporting PA in any way.. believe me I've met him and he's an arrogant piece of whatsit... but I've always believed he was under the impression that the girl was of legal age


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

I wish I could believe him, but there is just something about it, that makes me doubt him.
He protests too much and with such arrogance.

Although technically she was of the age of consent in many countries and was not held against her will.
Her parents signed for her passport and travel documents.

I believe she was groomed into prostitution by Epstein and she missed her chance to sue him or his estate.
She didn't do herself any favours by accusing the Mexican President under oath and then recanting it.
The law and the press do not take purgery lightly.
My heart breaks for her, it really does.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 14, 2021)

_London Metropolitan Police chief Cressida Dick said the force would review the claims*, after previously opting not to open an investigation. *Ms Dick told LBC radio: "As a result of what is going on, I've asked my team to have another look at the material. No one is above the law….._

https://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/uk-police-to-review-prince-andrew-allegations


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 178571
> _London Metropolitan Police chief Cressida Dick said the force would review the claims*, after previously opting not to open an investigation. *Ms Dick told LBC radio: "As a result of what is going on, I've asked my team to have another look at the material. No one is above the law….._
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/uk-police-to-review-prince-andrew-allegations


the met police and particularly Ms Dick, are as useless as a Chocolate fireguard....


----------



## Della (Aug 14, 2021)

Ghislane Maxwell would recruit these girls right in front of their schools.  The girls, some as young as thirteen, would be standing around waiting for the bus and Ghislane would appear to be waiting also, then start chatting with the girls and begin telling them about amazing jobs, learning to give massages at resorts, or in the homes of the very rich.  So the girls would show up to learn how to give massages and Epstein or Maxwell would soon be talking them into doing more.

What I can never figure out is  -- what were the girls' parents thinking?  Did they have no idea where their daughters were going nights and weekends?  Even if they were doing legitimate massages, don't people need a type of medical training for that? In any case, who would think that was a good job for a young girl?  

I'm not sure what Prince Andrew thought, old men paying young women for sex is repulsive to me, but  I don't know if he committed a crime. She could easily pass for 18 in those pictures.

The person who is really beneath contempt is Ghislane.  A woman purposely procuring school girls is just despicable.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 14, 2021)

I suspect she's hoping for the normal American out of court settlement buI don't think  HM  will approve.

The only possible offence in the UK is procuring, and since he wasn't the procurer any charge will be difficult to sustain.

She also looks so happy and relaxed in his company that coercion or drugs would be hard to prove.

Of course if he ever visits US administered territory you'll string him up by his dangly bits, but that ain't going to happen!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know a secret about Prince Andrew.. ( which could have been what ended his marriage)... however annoyingly for you all I can't reveal the secret for fear of being sued...


I have to say I am not usually much interested in anything to do with British Royalty or most of the Rich and Famous.  But your post did perk my interest a bit... 

Don't suppose you will ever tell us, and maybe that will keep it intriguing.


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know a secret about Prince Andrew.. ( which could have been what ended his marriage)... however  annoyingly for you all I can't reveal the secret for fear of being sued...


So do I!

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2021)

Cressida Dick has a few skeletons in cupboard in various
places, she is not a good example of policing, if the media
can be believed, but there is no smoke without fire!

Charles Menendes comes to mind, a Brazilian electrician who
was shot dead on the tube, by her team.

Mike.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all. ...



I don't think he was 'going after her' so much as he accepted her as a party favor from Epstein.   

She was of legal age, though, when Maxwell recruited her.  Maxwell and Epstein did traffick girls age 14 (possibly younger).


----------



## charry (Aug 14, 2021)

Prince Andrew is one lying little git, and thought he could hide behind mummy....
I hope her lawyer  pulls him apart ......
The one thing I detest is liars !


----------



## charry (Aug 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all.  Girls began swarming over him when he reached his teens and were just crestfallen when he married Fergie.  If and I think it's a big if, he had anything at all to do with this girl, he had to be under the impression that she was older.  Further, she went to London quite willingly, not forcibly at all and had a checkered history already.  Something very fishy about all this.  Especially 20 yrs. after the fact.


Haha , had to laugh at your comment lewkat......then you don’t know our royal family very much....where do I begin


----------



## Devi (Aug 14, 2021)

charry said:


> Haha , had to laugh at your comment lewkat......then you don’t know our royal family very much....where do I begin


Do tell.


----------



## charry (Aug 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> Do tell.


Go back Devi........Go way back ....lol.........


----------



## Devi (Aug 14, 2021)

charry said:


> Go back Devi........Go way back ....lol.........


?


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> For the life of me, I cannot conceive of Andrew going after a 17yr. old at all.  Girls began swarming over him when he reached his teens and were just crestfallen when he married Fergie.  If and I think it's a big if, he had anything at all to do with this girl, he had to be under the impression that she was older.  Further, she went to London quite willingly, not forcibly at all and had a checkered history already.  *Something very fishy about all this.*  Especially 20 yrs. after the fact.


Not that I don't believe the complainant, but the court filing linked in the OP reads more like a gossip column than a legal document.


----------



## charry (Aug 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> ?


Just read up Devi about our royal family !!  
Your be intrigued lol


----------



## charry (Aug 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not that I don't believe the complainant, but the court filing linked in the OP reads more like a gossip column than a legal document.


They will never get the truth , and never get Andrew into court....


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 14, 2021)

I'd like to see someone trying to serve that subpoena.  lol.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I'd like to see someone trying to serve that subpoena.  lol.


If a 17 year old girl came knocking, he might answer the door?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 14, 2021)

I don't expect this to ever get to court. Andrew can tie this up for decades in legal wrangling. It'll cost a fortune to kept all those lawyers fed and happy, but mummy has been saving her pennies. Most probably the Plaintiff ,Virginia L. Giuffre,  will run out of funds long before he does, and the suit will be moot.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

I just wanted to share with you this video clip from Lady C's research on this case.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> I just wanted to share with you this video clip from Lady C's research on this case.


I have LC on my Youtube faves..I watch every Vlog she makes...


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

Colleen said:


> Come on...you're telling me that at 17 years old she didn't know right from wrong? She was flattered and enamored to be with a Royal. She saw dollar signs and probably fantasized about being his mistress. She's not so innocent as she would like everyone to think. HOWEVER....Edward is a lying coward, IMO. Nothing will happen to him because of who he is. Justice never comes to those who can afford to pay their way out of situations. We have a good example of that here in the US. All I can say about justice is.....we all will die some day and meet our Maker and stand before Him and we will be judged. Their lies and money won't get them out of it then.


As a victim of ****** harassment, I felt the need to  edit  the first paragraph of your post. It sounds more just in my head. 

"Come on...you're telling me that at 32 years old he didn't know right from wrong?  He was horny  and enamored to be with  a teenager who was half his age. He saw "virgin signs"   and probably fantasized about being her master He's not so royal as he would like everyone to think." 

I wish people would understand that victim blaming makes it hard for victims to come forward.


----------



## mellowyellow (Aug 15, 2021)

Prince Andrew's interview with the BBC was a disaster



'Randy Andy' lived up to the reputation for arrogance, self-pity, delusion and stupidity which has haunted him all his adult life


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

Jennina said:


> As a victim of ****** harassment, I felt the need to  edit  the first paragraph of your post. It sounds more just in my head.
> 
> "Come on...you're telling me that at 32 years old he didn't know right from wrong?  He was horny  and enamored to be with  a teenager who was half his age. He saw "virgin signs"   and probably fantasized about being her master He's not so royal as he would like everyone to think."
> 
> I wish people would understand that victim blaming makes it hard for victims to come forward.


hmmm this is a difficult one because as a victim myself I understand her..altho' I was  much younger.. and she was almost the age of consent... however, she was not a Virgin.. so I don't believe there was any fantasy for a virgin on PA's part...  she was already a highly paid prostitute... I just believe that Epstein & Maxwell were Brothel keepers and that's where PA and many, many well known figures from  Politics, and the Entertainment world went to satisfy  their ****** urges..


----------



## Jennina (Aug 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> hmmm this is a difficult one because as a victim myself I understand her..altho' I was  much younger.. and she was almost the age of consent... however, she was not a Virgin.. so I don't believe there was any fanatsy for a virgin on PA's part...  she was already a highly paid prostitute... I just believe that Epstein & Maxwell were Brothel keepers and that's where PA and many, many well known figures from  Politics, and the Entertainment world went to satisfy  their ****** urges..


Sorry to hear that you had been victimized too.  Did it also  cross your mind that it might be your fault? Or no one would believe you?  It's weird what goes through our minds while the harassment is happening.  And it's largely  because society is quick to blame the victim esp if the victim is a woman. 

I stand corrected on the virgin bit.  You're right about him not fantasizing about her being a virgin. The girl said she was asked to do "stuff." 

I don't know the law. But isn't ****** abuse a crime whether she's 17 or 70? Whether she's a hooker or his wife?/

It crossed my mind too that maybe she was just after his money. But then again, does that make ****** abuse less of a crime? 

I'm not saying that   at 17, she was pure and innocent. But she was groomed when she was.  

Some people are blaming the younger person who is old enough in some countries and too young in others to have sex.  I prefer to hold the person who is old enough in any country to understand the law responsible.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I have LC on my Youtube faves..I watch every Vlog she makes...


Me too, love that woman and her books, she is amazing.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 17, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Yeah, and I bet he can dodge service until kingdom come.


Or until the Kindom falls, ha.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Or until the Kindom falls, ha.


he'll be long gone by then.....


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

Prince Andrew is ducking Service of Process

https://news.yahoo.com/prince-andrew-accused-******-assault-lawsuit-125353654.html


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2021)

Why only Andrew?  How about all the other guys before him and after?  Think about it.


----------



## charry (Sep 10, 2021)

Jennina said:


> As a victim of ****** harassment, I felt the need to  edit  the first paragraph of your post. It sounds more just in my head.
> 
> "Come on...you're telling me that at 32 years old he didn't know right from wrong?  He was horny  and enamored to be with  a teenager who was half his age. He saw "virgin signs"   and probably fantasized about being her master He's not so royal as he would like everyone to think."
> 
> I wish people would understand that victim blaming makes it hard for victims to come forward.


You got it in one jennina.......exactly ......!!


----------



## charry (Sep 10, 2021)

What a sad case of a man , that can’t even admit his mistakes, and is a damn liar , that involves his ex wife and children to lie for him....and as mummy’s spoilt favourite, he thinks he can get away with it.....and do you know what ?  He will .....!!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 10, 2021)

OK, Andrew has been served as of today.  I still would have to ask in a court of law, why Andrew and not any of the men before he came down the pike nor any of the men thereafter?  She admitted she'd been having sex for a few years prior to allegedly meeting the prince.  I'd also have to ask why now?  When it allegedly happened she should have been shouting to the roof tops considering who he is.  There would have been proof positive and certainly heaps of money in it for her at the time.  When one waits all these years and especially, one with a questionable ****** history to make these claims, it appears to be just what it is.  Fame and a shakedown for money.  I doubt this will get into the courts.  The royals will make a monetary offer to stop all the salacious gossip.  I do not condone rape at all, and I've had patients come into the E.R. to be treated after being raped.  All have pressed charges at that time.  To wait only gives the victim more time to hurt and allow the perpetrator to get away with it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Why only Andrew?  How about all the other guys before him and after?  Think about it.


Exactly! It's all about the $$$$


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Prince Andrew is ducking Service of Process
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/prince-andrew-accused-******-assault-lawsuit-125353654.html



Well, of course he is!  What a surprise!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

charry said:


> What a sad case of a man , that can’t even admit his mistakes, and is a damn liar , that involves his ex wife and children to lie for him....and as mummy’s spoilt favourite, he thinks he can get away with it.....and do you know what ?  He will .....!!


We had a golden opportunity in 1649, nine years later, following Cromwell's death, we restored the monarchy. An opportunity lost.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 11, 2021)

Couldn't resist to post this fab cartoon again


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Couldn't resist to post this fab cartoon again
> 
> View attachment 183345


you posted that already MH  ,Post 57...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2021)

*OK, Andrew has been served as of today.

B*ut has he?

 You know you own law best, but I can't see that handing papers to somebody who happens to be standing at the front gate constitutes proper service. 

Surely there is a requirement to show that the person is an authorised, or at least a legally recognized, representative of the defendant?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> *OK, Andrew has been served as of today.
> 
> B*ut has he?
> 
> ...


he wasn't served with the papers.. a security chief, at Windsor Castle accepted the papers...


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 11, 2021)

Her lawyers say they were served on 27 August, being left with a police officer at Windsor's Royal Lodge.
Prince Andrew denies all the claims made by Ms Giuffre.

A spokeswoman representing the Duke of York has declined to comment on the latest development.
A US judge must determine whether the papers were in fact "served" before any case can proceed.


----------



## Mike (Sep 11, 2021)

The serving of the subpoena is being denied by
the people who are in the house, it was reported
on the BBC News today on the radio.

Mike.


----------



## charry (Sep 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you posted that already MH  ,Post 57...


Haha ...keeping posting it MY......What a joke this man is ...


----------



## charry (Sep 11, 2021)

Mike said:


> The serving of the subpoena is being denied by
> the people who are in the house, it was reported
> on the BBC News today on the radio.
> 
> Mike.


Yes , I heard that mike.......the establishment will deny it.....grrrrr


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> *OK, Andrew has been served as of today.
> 
> B*ut has he?


Oh the irony of that term, "served." It's used in race horse breeding, when the stallion covers the mare, he services her. Likewise in the canine world, pedigree breeders and especially race dogs like whippets & greyhounds, when bred, are serviced. Then again we all knew that Andrew was a randy old stud.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 11, 2021)

I read a blurb about Charles' staff being involved with a possible bribe scheme  for his charities donors to become  named lords, or something. The Queen is, beloved, and in her 90s. He long reign gave her a huge popularity, but it also means that her successors are going to be all old men. Men don't wear tiaras in public, so an old man doesn't look terribly "royal'. Given that the 'royals' are actual human beings, with all their human foibles, I wonder if the monarchy will continue without the mega star, QEII?


----------



## Mike (Sep 11, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> The Queen is, beloved, and in her 90s. Her long reign gave her a huge popularity, but it also means that her successors are going to be all old men. Men don't wear tiaras in public, so an old man doesn't look terribly "royal'. Given that the 'royals' are actual human beings, with all their human foibles, I wonder if the monarchy will continue without the mega star, QEII?


This is a great question fuzzbudy, if Prince Charles dies before
the Queen, then the next in line will be Prince Andrew!!

I often wonder if something can or has been done to ensure that
Prince William will step up, or will the rules of hundreds of years
ago, hold firm.

Mike.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> he wasn't served with the papers.. a security chief, at Windsor Castle accepted the papers...


This is typical of the inaccurate information being passed around.

 It was a security chief, it was a simple cop, and it wasn't Windsor Castle, it was Windsor Lodge.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> This is typical of the inaccurate information being passed around.
> 
> It was a security chief, it was a simple cop, and it wasn't Windsor Castle, it was Windsor Lodge.


I _said_ it was a security Chief....  and it'll all clearer still that it would be at Windsor lodge given that's where Andrew and Sarah now live...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 12, 2021)

Are they living together again? I though she was still in the US commiserating with Megan!

What a dysfunctioal family!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2021)

Laurie said:


> *OK, Andrew has been served as of today.
> 
> B*ut has he?
> 
> ...



Here in NM, that wouldn't count as "service."


----------



## Mike (Sep 16, 2021)

After all the upset that was served, he wasn't served the
documents, the High Court in England, has ruled today
that he was and that he received them.

This was on the news earlier, I wonder what slippery moves,
he will try now.

Mike.


----------



## mellowyellow (Sep 25, 2021)

The 80 year old David Boies is the American lawyer who has Prince Andrew in his sights.

_His humiliating cross-examination of Bill Gates almost led to the dissolution of Microsoft; a few years later, a pioneering case he fought and won in California helped pave the way for marriage equality in America. In the commercial world, he became known as a lawyer who could save your company: nine times he has secured settlements of more than $1 billion._
Source: The Times


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Scotland Yard has dropped any investigation into accusations against Prince Andrew of ****** assault...

_Scotland Yard has abandoned its review of sex abuse allegations surrounding Prince Andrew and Jeffrey Epstein, it was revealed tonight.

After its officers reportedly spoke with accuser Virginia Roberts, the force has decided to take no further action over her allegation that she was trafficked to London as a 17-year-old and forced to have sex with Andrew.

Scotland Yard has also decided to take no further action over claims that billionaire financier Epstein groomed and abused other young women in Britain.

The Duke of York, 61, is facing a civil lawsuit in the US after Miss Roberts accused him of 'rape in the first degree', and said she was abused by him in London after a visit to Tramp nightclub in Mayfair. Andrew has always vehemently denied the claims and his legal team is seeking to get the US case thrown out.

The Met had previously examined Ms Giuffre' allegations against the duke but did not open a full investigation, saying the case was a matter for the US authorities.

After the civil lawsuit was filed in New York, Met Commissioner Cressida Dick said she had asked her officers to review the claim, adding: 'No one is above the law.'

But a Met spokesman said last night: 'As a matter of procedure, MPS officers reviewed a document released in August 2021 as part of a US civil action. This review has concluded and we are taking no further action.'

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...estigation-Prince-Andrew-Jeffrey-Epstein.html_


----------



## Laurie (Oct 11, 2021)

With night of the British nor the US police intending to take action it is just down to this one woman who has alleged ****** assault.

 She is perfectly entitled to do so of course,  but I don't see much of a chances of her getting satisfaction.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Laurie said:


> With night of the British nor the US police intending to take action it is just down to this one woman who has alleged ****** assault.
> 
> She is perfectly entitled to do so of course,  but I don't see much of a chances of her getting satisfaction.


I agree, particularly as she was a paid escort..and oddly never tried to sue any of her other clients...

Don't get me wrong..I have no love for PA..in fact he's such an arrogant piece of stuff, I'd love to see him being taken down a peg or 3 ..but I don't think this woman is going to be the one to do it...


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2021)

He’ll probably not be making any trips to the US for many years or ever.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

..or even Australia potentially because isn't that where the woman lives now ?


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I agree, particularly as she was a paid escort..and oddly never tried to sue any of her other clients...
> 
> Don't get me wrong..I have no love for PA..in fact he's such an arrogant piece of stuff, I'd love to see him being taken down a peg or 3 ..but I don't think this woman is going to be the one to do it...


Do you think they paid her off at all?
That seems to be the way things get handled these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Do you think they paid her off at all?
> That seems to be the way things get handled these days.


No...never. She's still trying to sue him... it's the police in the UK who are saying there's no case to answer...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No...never. She's still trying to sue him... it's the police in the UK who are saying there's no case to answer...


That's because the Metro police see through the entire scheme.  I think my country should take a lesson from this as well.  After all she's living in Australia now and it is difficult to determine where all this is going except it should go out the window.


----------



## Shero (Oct 11, 2021)

Nothing will come of this, which is sad. Andrew knew a lot, he aw a lot and he did a lot, but he is protected by being the son of the Queen.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 12, 2021)

*he is protected by being the son of the Queen*.  

That is simply not true:

 Only American diplomats wise are above the law in this country, as we saw when the late Duke of Edinburgh was given a formal police warning for a driving offence.

He is protected to a certain extent by the strength of the Queen's personality. She will certainly refuse to give way in anyway at all.

 However, when she passes Charles will not be as strong, and is certainly be likely to chuck his brother under the bus, not least for the distress he has caused HM .


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 13, 2021)

This will be dragged out in courts and public to the point most won't care anymore. Others involved probably will have started "dying" off or get nailed for something else. Others going scott free.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> This will be dragged out in courts and public to the point most won't care anymore. Others involved will probably started "dying" off or get nailed for something else. Others going scott free.


well it won't get to any court because the British Police have abandoned any and all investigations into this... so unless PA takes a trip to the USA.. and is served there, this is never likely to even sniff the inside of a court much less be a trial


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 30, 2022)

Prince's Motion to Dismiss complaint denied. His Answer, as required by the Federal Rules of Civil Procedure, thus avoiding a default judgment. He cites 11 affirmative defenses, standard in responsive pleadings.

https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/60119368/71/giuffre-v-prince-andrew/


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 30, 2022)

Let them subpoena Maxwell too.  He brother was furious that Giuffre wasn't called to the stand in Maxwell's trial.  She's certainly vocal enough about her and Epstein.  Andrew's trial will be a circus, as this woman hasn't come before American Lawyers who have been schooled at the Inns of Court in the UK.  I know I wouldn't want to.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2022)

I haven't followed this case as closely as others in this forum. But what I've noticed is how Andrew went from adored Royal Prince to scuzball. As image conscience as the Royal Family is, I'm amazed at how badly Andrew managed his image. Hundreds of years from now, tour guides will refer to his grave as "This is where Randy Andy is buried".


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Scotland Yard has dropped any investigation into accusations against Prince Andrew of ****** assault...


This is interesting I assume it is because they see no prosecutable case...  

If so that could be the result of not seeing sufficient evidence of wrong doing, or things like statue of limitation.  I know they will not say why, but it would be interesting to know.

I see this is an older post, I am just catching up.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 30, 2022)

"Now that the case is proceeding along the usual steps of Federal court procedure, the next major event will be a deposition of Prince Andrew, under oath and taking questions from David Boies, who has been called, “the Michelangelo of deposition-taking.”

“Well, we’re looking forward to confronting Prince Andrew with his denials and attempts to blame Ms Giuffre for his own abuse, both at the deposition and the trial,”

“But an unfortunate fact for him is that if you say these things when you’re filing papers, it becomes really hard to sustain that under cross-examination. And when you can’t sustain those broad denials, you’re not just back to ground zero, you’re behind, because you’ve lost your credibility,” Boies told The Telegraph."

http://yonkerstimes.com/sex-abuse-l...her-says-americas-great-attorney-david-boies/

"The lawyer representing Prince Andrew’s accuser Virginia Roberts is set to quiz the Duke of York in London for up to two days – but says he will not require evidence from his former wife, daughters or the Queen.

David Boies, 80, one of America’s most renowned attorneys, yesterday suggested Andrew will find the experience of being questioned under oath ‘a little uncomfortable’ – but held out the possibility that a financial deal could be done.

Mr Boies is preparing to fly to Britain later this year to take a legal deposition from the Duke, which he expects to last ‘a day, or probably two’.

‘I’m going to try to get him to understand that this is not going to be combative,’ he told The Daily Telegraph. ‘Obviously, I’m going to ask him a lot of questions.

‘And although some of the questions may be uncomfortable, I’m not going to be aggressive or in any way offensive to him. I’m going to be respectful.’

Andrew’s deposition must be taken before a July 14 deadline set by the judge. Should the case go to court, Mr Boies said he ‘doesn’t think we would need’ Andrew’s ex-wife Sarah, the Duchess of York, or his daughters, Princess Beatrice and Princess Eugenie, to testify."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10455593/Prince-Andrew-quizzed-London.html


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2022)

America's great lawyer and the Michaelangleo of  deposition takers?  Never heard of him until this case came along.  They are touting the picture of Andrew and a girl with Maxwell in it.  It may have just been a photo-op and nothing more, and why would Andrew remember some teenager who had a crush on him over 20 years ago.  They have the preponderance of proving he was ever in a bedroom alone with her.  2 days of deposing Andrew.  His lawyers will have something to say about that.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> America's great lawyer and the Michaelangleo of  deposition takers?  Never heard of him until this case came along.  They are touting the picture of Andrew and a girl with Maxwell in it.  It may have just been a photo-op and nothing more, and why would Andrew remember some teenager who had a crush on him over 20 years ago.  They have the preponderance of proving he was ever in a bedroom alone with her.  2 days of deposing Andrew.  His lawyers will have something to say about that.


it was a photo of Andrew taken in the upstairs hallway of Maxwells' London House.. where the girl had been brought from New York for the use of PA.. there's also a photo somewhere with PA dancing with the girl in a London Nightclub with Epstein and Maxwell there as well


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2022)

So, it seems as though he was never alone with her.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 31, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> the Michaelangleo of deposition takers?


Never heard of him either, but I do know there is a real art to being a good deposition taker.  In my work I served as an expert witness many times, and got deposed many times.  It can be a very uncomfortable process... much worse than actually testifying and being cross-examined. 



Lewkat said:


> So, it seems as though he was never alone with her


No pictures of it anyway.


----------



## rgp (Jan 31, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> So, it seems as though he was never alone with her.




 If that's true ? It will be a hard case to prove . As I have said in the past ....... without hard evidence , if I were on the jury I could not vote guilty. We cannot start convicting on accusation alone, that is a slippery slope for everyone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 31, 2022)

rgp said:


> without hard evidence , if I were on the jury I could not vote guilty


I am hopeful that is the way it will go.  If found guilty that's fine and fair, if real hard evidence is presented.  If not, not guilty.


----------



## Jules (Jan 31, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> David Boies, 80, one of America’s most renowned attorneys, yesterday suggested Andrew will find the experience of being questioned under oath ‘a little uncomfortable’ – *but held out the possibility that a financial deal could be done.*


Bottom line, it’s all about the money.  How much will it need to be to make all these high powered lawyers richer?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it was a photo of Andrew taken in the upstairs hallway of Maxwells' London House.. where the girl had been brought from New York for the use of PA.. there's also a photo somewhere with PA dancing with the girl in a London Nightclub with Epstein and Maxwell there as well


So these girls left the US and would have had to have a passport.  under 16 needs a parent present and 17 has to provide proof parent is aware of applying for passport.
So this makes we more curious as to where were the parents/ or what did they think was happening with their daughter.  
I can not imagine letting my child travel with people I did not know........ without a parental escort etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeni said:


> So these girls left the US and would have had to have a passport.  under 16 needs a parent present and 17 has to provide proof parent is aware of applying for passport.
> So this makes we more curious as to where were the parents/ or what did they think was happening with their daughter.
> I can not imagine letting my child travel with people I did not know........ without a parental escort etc.


apparently all of these girls were from dysfunctional homes.. this is what made them an easy target for Maxwell when she was recruiting  youngsters, dangling green backs in front of their faces..


----------



## Pepper (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeni said:


> So this makes we more curious as to where were the parents/ or what did they think was happening with their daughter.
> I can not imagine letting my child travel with people I did not know........ without a parental escort etc.


Thinking that probably the parents were introduced to Epstein/Maxwell and that the parents were utterly charmed by them and considered it a great opportunity for their girls.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> Bottom line, it’s all about the money


Pretty much...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 5, 2022)

No settlement yet. Case proceeding quickly. I guess Andrew's current legal team will do a better job preparing him this time than when he sat down with BBC. To sweat or not to sweat!

"Prince Andrew has agreed to a deposition date of March 10 in connection with the civil lawsuit filed against him by Virginia Roberts Giuffre, according to an attorney for Giuffre and a source close to the prince.

Sigrid McCawley, a partner at Boies Schiller Flexner, the firm that represents Giuffre, on Saturday confirmed to ABC News that the date has been set. The news of the agreed-upon date was first reported by The Telegraph."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...eposed-in-civil-lawsuit/ar-AATvIyq?li=BBnbcA1

"The Prince is being prepared by his UK-based legal team as he prepares to face a grilling over the span of two days by David Boies, 80, one of America's most renowned attorneys, and Sigrid McCawley."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Roberts-lawyers-London-deposition-March.html

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...ew-deposed-virginia-roberts-giuffres-lawyers/


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Thinking that probably the parents were introduced to Epstein/Maxwell and that the parents were utterly charmed by them and considered it a great opportunity for their girls.


Classic predator mo. You are likely right.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 5, 2022)

He is asking for Judicial assistance pursuant to the Hague Convention!

https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/41326903/Giuffre_v_Prince_Andrew


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2022)

rgp said:


> If that's true ? It will be a hard case to prove . As I have said in the past ....... without hard evidence , if I were on the jury I could not vote guilty. We cannot start convicting on accusation alone, that is a slippery slope for everyone.


This is a civil case.  There is no guilty or not guilty or convicting.  It's all about money.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 6, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> This is a civil case.  There is no guilty or not guilty or convicting.  It's all about money.


Right, a Civil Jury verdict form is basically a √ mark Q&A of questions as to liability, etc.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Never heard of him either, but I do know there is a real art to being a good deposition taker.  In my work I served as an expert witness many times, and got deposed many times.  It can be a very uncomfortable process... much worse than actually testifying and being cross-examined.
> 
> 
> No pictures of it anyway.


Never know what goes on behind closed doors.  Would not be surprised if he was with her.


----------

